# Help With Facade



## nightrideproductions (Oct 25, 2007)

I would love to make this:









(The Fright Gallery 2002 - Construction 5)​but I can only manage to do a simpler version of just cloth painted to look like old siding to put over my house. What do you think is the best cloth to use? I want it to be a tight weave, so i can paint on it, and it should be relatively thick. And I need a lot of it, so it can be really cheap.  I was thinking about painter's drop cloth or some sort of canvas or tight weave burlap. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

I really like the black weed block fabric that BigLots sells this time of year. It's super cheap, and works well. It's actually sort of thin too, so you may even be able to use it for a scrim too if necessary.


----------



## nightrideproductions (Oct 25, 2007)

Liam said:


> I really like the black weed block fabric that BigLots sells this time of year. It's super cheap, and works well. It's actually sort of thin too, so you may even be able to use it for a scrim too if necessary.


OOH! Awesome! I'll have to check that out tomorrow.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Housewrap as well


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Was perusing their site most of this morning. These guys are incredible. What Stoll does for paper mache, these guys do for cardboard. That entire facade is made from 90% cardboard. It's cheap and free and when you're done - recycle it. These folks have given me a LOT of inspiration.

The biggest issue I'm finding with my own facade design is not expense but time. I do my entire yard haunt alone - no neighbors, friends, or family help (talking physical labor here - I get tons of support from my wife and daughter and the good folks here). Outside of time the next biggest challenge will be weather - so seal, seal, seal.

If you can get enough people to help build it, you can easily do what they've done. 

-TM


----------



## RAWR (Apr 4, 2008)

Too cool. Just looked up the website and was amazed. Such a cool idea.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Very cool I could accent my house but just as every one else lack reliable help.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

This is a great way to change the entire look of your "home" haunt.
The problem that I see with a project like this is the wind and rain. I don't think this type of facade would last one day in Kansas during the mounth of October.
Which is unfortionate because I would love to try that.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

wow thats pretty detailed ..
great idea 
I like his minature model too


----------



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow. That's fantastic. I was going to do my facade from cardboard this year, but weather is an issue lol. Where is the website for this facade?


----------



## nightrideproductions (Oct 25, 2007)

The link to the main site is here.

The link to the construction of this facade is here.


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

Bloodhound said:


> The problem that I see with a project like this is the wind and rain. I don't think this type of facade would last one day in Kansas during the mounth of October.
> Which is unfortionate because I would love to try that.


Ditto for me. But it is wicked cool.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

We did a giant clown face facade on the fromt of our barn and since we live in Missouri, weather is always a factor. We used cheap paneling that we bought at Hood's (which is a 2d retailer of construction goods) and painted it in sections. Just a thought.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

*My setup this year*


Wow thanks for bringing The Fright Gallery to my attention. Wish I had lived in Burbank to see them.

My yard haunt this year is a combination of shipwreck, raft at sea, ghost of captain through portal, swamp, cemetary, and swamp witch's shack, where I'll be the witch giving out candy. It's my first big project making some props and scenery and trying to add some animation. Keeping my fingers crossed! It starts out with ToTs getting a message from a harbinger of danger...clues as to what they need to do to get extra pirates booty. I'm planning on using wood framing and attaching "pink foam board" to make a number of the scenes, like the partial shipwreck, the raft, the swamp witch's shack and the ship portal where the captain's ghost appears (using plexiglass projection). We usually don't have rain or drizzle just cold and wind at worst, but I can't chance using cardboard like FG did. I'm just blow away by what FG did and hope I have time to do all of what I have planned and it turns out looking a hundredth as great as their stuff.

BTW I'm also using black landscaping material for certain parts of the haunt. Bought mine pretty cheap at Big Lots. It's pretty cost effective but it isn't opaque. Might not matter depending whether you have back lighting or not.


----------

